# Got the old girl home this morning



## Masbury (Jan 5, 2021)

I picked up my CL find this morning, a 1980 Toro 724. I'm the third owner of this 40 year old beauty. It looks to be all there with no missing parts and very well taken care of. It even came with the Toro cover which might explain why it still looks good. 

This thing starts by the third pull, after priming of course, and the electric starter still works as well. There is a little oil on the side of the engine, but it looks like it came from the vent tube. I need to clean it off and run the motor to see if I can find the source. The block looks good and no obvious cracks anywhere. I'm new to a two stage snow blowers, but this thing looks like a good buy and a solid machine with many more years of service. 

I plan on changing the oil and maybe new belts once I pull the cover and give them an inspection. All the gas lines look to be original as well, so maybe an update to them as well. Oh ya, and changing grease in the gear boxes and lubricate any moving parts. The chrome on the handles is showing it's age with some rust, but all in all it feels like a solid machine with a lot of life still left in it. 

Any info you can give or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice machine, you can tell it has been well taken care of. Great to see all of the photos.

I think you are right, the cover has kept the paint from any fading, very vibrant red .The chrome handles are better than most I have seen, steel wool will take some of the rust off.

Sounds like you have things well in hand, keep us updated on your progress and let us know how she handles the snow this winter.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Masbury. This link will help with machine maintenance.
http--shryp.ashendust.com-Snowblowers-2stagdrv.pdf


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> Nice machine, you can tell it has been well taken care of. Great to see all of the photos.
> 
> I think you are right, the cover has kept the paint from any fading, very vibrant red .The chrome handles are better than most I have seen, steel wool will take some of the rust off.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use steel wool.
A can of Coke (not diet) and aluminum foil will clean them right up without damaging the chrome.
Then apply your wax.
If you do use steel wool use a fine grade, 0000, with polish.
But the soda and aluminum foil trick works great with no chance of scratching the chrome. 

My old Snowbird's handles, one side done with the coke and aluminum foil.
The other not done yet, with some elbow grease it works. 
This is before the wax.


----------



## Masbury (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks for the link Grunt, that will definitely come in handy. 

I'll try the Coke and Foil trick Big Ed. 

I can't wait to try it out. My wife joked that we will not get any more snow this year, and I kinda hope she's right, but when it does I'll be ready. So hopefully it will give me time to do some service on it.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Masbury said:


> I picked up my CL find this morning, a 1980 Toro 724. I'm the third owner of this 40 year old beauty. It looks to be all there with no missing parts and very well taken care of. It even came with the Toro cover which might explain why it still looks good.
> 
> This thing starts by the third pull, after priming of course, and the electric starter still works as well. There is a little oil on the side of the engine, but it looks like it came from the vent tube. I need to clean it off and run the motor to see if I can find the source. The block looks good and no obvious cracks anywhere. I'm new to a two stage snow blowers, but this thing looks like a good buy and a solid machine with many more years of service.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the SnowBlower Forum!
You are in luck. Besides that great manual, just enter 'Toro 724' in the 'search community' bar and a absolute trove of information will pour out!
There's enough reading there to last you to Spring!


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice find! An impeller mod and some better tires for more grip and you will be set for a long time!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

gibbs296 said:


> Nice find! An impeller mod and some better tires for more grip and you will be set for a long time!


Those 724's don't throw snow? Nice to know. I would've considered one in the right circumstance.


----------



## Masbury (Jan 5, 2021)

It does look like the impeller clearance starts at 1/8” and expands to 9/16” at the largest gap. I was not sure about doing the impeller mod, but it sounds like it should be done. It pushes lots of air with the auger/impeller running, but that is just a big fan without the snow.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I just sold a 1980 724 to a neighbor. Here's a link of it coming back from the dead: Saving a Toro 724.

Another neighbor texted me that he couldn't believe how far it was throwing snow for her ...it has the impeller mod.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Masbury said:


> It does look like the impeller clearance starts at 1/8” and expands to 9/16” at the largest gap. I was not sure about doing the impeller mod, but it sounds like it should be done. It pushes lots of air with the auger/impeller running, but that is just a big fan without the snow.


Oh yeah, the picture shows a lot of gap and a lot less impeller than my Ariens.


----------



## Masbury (Jan 5, 2021)

Before I bought mine CCat, I found this site and specifically your post of a”Free” 724. I was glad to see there is a strong following and tons of information on such a well built older machine. I’ve used the search numerous times

I pulled the cover and it looks like it still has original belts, but they look decent. Toro and the numbers are still visible, but I want to order backups just to have on hand.


----------

